# اللهجة السعودية: ماطاك



## makala

سلام

ما معنى الكلمة ماطاك في هذه الأبيات

اخذ بشورك وبمشي على ماطاك 
وبصبر على قلبٍ يبذل جهوده
يالله انا برجيك تمنح عطاياك 
بشوف خلٍ له النفس مشدوده


----------



## ayed

ماطاك= تعني موطىء قدم ومعناه أن أفعل ما تفعله وأحذو حذوك


----------



## makala

شكرا جزيلا


----------

